# Brevier Reference



## JM (Aug 14, 2008)

Reformation Heritage Books



> Trinitarian Bible Society
> Emerald Text Bible, King James Version
> Page Size: 6¾"x 4¾"x 1¼”)
> Calfskin Leather, coarse grain
> Chapter summaries and Self-pronouncing text; Bible word list and Daily Bible reading scheme. Page size: 169 x 119mm Thickness: 31mm (6¾"x 4¾"x 1¼”); Center Reference Bible. Attractive gilt bands on spine; India Paper and decorative Head and Tail Bands.



Calfskin for $40 bucks.


----------

